# Best guppy control fish



## RugburnTanks (Mar 31, 2015)

So my guppies are breeding like rabbits as usual and I was wondering what is the best predatory fish that will munch on the babies but not the adults and other fish. It's a 55g that is already pretty fully stocked.


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Perhaps one of the more peaceful dwarf gouramis would work, like maybe a honey. They won't eat the adults, and they don't look enough like a guppy for the male guppies to bother them.


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

Just about any adult fish will eat them if they can find them.


----------



## Midnighttide102 (Oct 2, 2014)

Don't recommend a gourami I have a honey gourami in with my grand cayman Limia who's babies are same size as guppy baby's and he doesn't bother the babies at all maybe I just have a friendly one but he don't even chase the babies


----------



## Saxa Tilly (Apr 7, 2015)

Half-beaks


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

How big is the tank. I agree any fish will eat them. Even other Guppies. You must have some good places for them to hide. 

Some larger Tetras like Red eye tetras, columbian tetras, Emperor tetra, Black neon tetra to name a few, dwarf cichilds, Angel fish, My Dojo Loach would even take out some fry.


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Angels might eat your smaller guppies.


----------



## Islandgaliam (May 24, 2014)

I thought for sure my betta would take care of the guppie fry I had...but nope, fry are now growing up, betta seems like their company...looks like I may need another tank - lol


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

If you say the tank is already well-stocked, you're asking for trouble adding another predatory fish to to the mix just to take out guppy fry. You'd be better served simply culling them a little at a time and either give them away, find someone with a turtle, or simply deposit them in a glass of ice water.


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

Grow the fry out and cull the unappealing ones. Keep the ones you like and create your own strain.


----------



## threnjen (Nov 8, 2013)

It can be a crapshoot. I have a tank with an Angel, a GBR, 6 Boesemani rainbows.... "It'll be fine!", they said. "You'll never see the babies!" they said.
Then I had dozens of guppies. They ruled the world. I hate those fish...


----------



## NotCousteau (Sep 25, 2014)

Just get rid of them or all of one gender. You cannot control guppy population by relying on your other fish, as history has proven. Good luck.


----------



## RugburnTanks (Mar 31, 2015)

I'll feed the ugly ones to my turtles. Still makes me feel guilty.


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

RugburnTanks said:


> I'll feed the ugly ones to my turtles. Still makes me feel guilty.


Don't feel guilty. If you had the guppies for breeding purposes, you'd be in the same boat with runts and culls. It's not fun....at all.

I bought a mated pair of angels a couple of years ago and they spawned really fast. Spent the next month hatching brine shrimp and doing water changes religiously. As they took shape, I knew I had a problem. 25% were gold and 75% were black. The spawn was HUGE. At a point, I realized I was sold a sibling pair. The golds were just fine; all of them. The black ones were ALL missing a caudal fin altogether. I mean ALL of them and there were well over a hundred. Made my stomach turn.


----------



## Avianwing (Dec 15, 2009)

threnjen said:


> It can be a crapshoot. I have a tank with an Angel, a GBR, 6 Boesemani rainbows.... "It'll be fine!", they said. "You'll never see the babies!" they said.
> Then I had dozens of guppies. They ruled the world. I hate those fish...


If Male Boesemani Rainbow fish cannot get rid of them, then probably no other fish can. My 5 male Boesmani and 1 Northern Rainbow - massacred 31 Neon Tetra day before yesterday.


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

I intend to use a handful of angelfish for this very pupose (well that's not the ONLY reason I'm buying them). I actually want the fish as the main attraction of the tank, but hoping they take care of the endler/guppy problem. I can't net and cull the whole stock myself in good conscience, but if a fish does the job, that's fine by me.


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

Angels will do the job. 

Fast.


----------



## Avianwing (Dec 15, 2009)

bpb said:


> I can't net and cull the whole stock myself in good conscience, but if a fish does the job, that's fine by me.


Alternatively you can keep a few Bettas in their own small tanks, and feed them baby guppies every alternate day. It is great to see them hunt guppies. In a few months you should be able to get rid of them.


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

Avianwing said:


> Alternatively you can keep a few Bettas in their own small tanks, and feed them baby guppies every alternate day. It is great to see them hunt guppies. In a few months you should be able to get rid of them.


I actually used to do that back when my multiple tank syndrome was far worse and all the guppies were only in a 10 gallon. I also used to feed culls to my big tiger Oscar. He's gone and I'm down to just the two tanks. I think even a small betta bowl would be pushing me over the edge on water volume kept in the house. I'm odd I suppose and like to limit the tank number to 2 otherwise it feels like a fish store. Angels it is!


----------

